# LWJGL - schwarzes Fenster



## jason (11. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtige Unterforum getroffen haben, sollte das nicht der Fall sein, bitte ich darum, den Thread zu verschieben.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen diese Einführung in LWJGL angeschaut. Nachdem ich dann LWJGL installiert und den Code kopiert und kompiliert habe, erschien während der Ausführung des Programms aber nur ein schwarzes Fenster. Sonst passierte nichts. Es traten keine Fehler oder Exceptions auf.

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

MfG jason


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jul 2009)

Funktioniert es denn grundsätzlich, wenn du eine der Demos von lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library statest (z.B. GLGears) ? (Nur um einordnen zu können, ob es an LWJGL selbst oder am Programm liegt).


----------



## jason (11. Jul 2009)

Die funktionieren...
Es liegt also am Programm. Weiß jemand, was daran falsch ist?

MfG jason


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jul 2009)

Ja, das liegt daran das dieses Beispiel noch Pre LWJGL 2 ist. Mit LWJGL 2 wurde die Initialisierung des Anzeigebereiches wieder dem Benutzer überlassen.


```
public void initRenderer() {
	GL11.glShadeModel(GL11.GL_SMOOTH);
	GL11.glClearColor(0.0f,0.0f,0.0f,0.0f);         // black background
	GL11.glHint(GL11.GL_PERSPECTIVE_CORRECTION_HINT,GL11.GL_NICEST);
	GL11.glViewport(0,0,width,height);
	GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_PROJECTION);
	GL11.glLoadIdentity();
	// a nice 45° perspective
	GLU.gluPerspective(45.0f,(float)width/(float)height,0.1f,fov);
	GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
	GL11.glLoadIdentity();
}
```
Damit kannst du die Perspektive und ein paar andere Dinge setzen.
Nach der einmaligen Ausführung solltest du auch im Beispiel was sehen.

Falls ich diese Woche Zeit finde aktualisiere ich das Tutorial mal.


----------



## jason (14. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Aber ich habe noch zwei Fragen:
1.) An welcher Stelle des Programms soll diese Methode gestartet werden? Ganz am Anfang?
2.) Die Varibalen width und height: Die sind in dem Programm nicht vorhanden. Soll ich dann statt width Display.getDisplayMode().getWidth() machen, oder wie?
3.) Für was steht fov?

MfG


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jul 2009)

zu 1: Nachdem du dein Display erzeugt hast. Dann rufst du das einmalig auf. Nur wenn du jetzt in deinem Programm zwischen Ortho und Perspektivischer Darstellung wechseln willst müsstest du entsprechend Änderungen vornehmen, was im Beispiel nicht von Nöten ist.

zu 2: ja, da kannst getWidth() , getHeight() vom DisplayMode nutzen

zu 3: FOV = Field Of View


----------

